# Heat Press Logo on Boxes



## AreYouAMac (Jul 9, 2008)

Sup guys,

Quick question. It seems as if ordering boxes with your own custom logo/design on them have very high minimums, and also cost per item.

I was curious if ink transfers via a heat press onto the box would be an alternative?

I would like my logo to be on shipping boxes - in foil. Was wondering if I can heat press ink from a transfer paper onto the box?

The box is black and is from uline. Here is a link of the box. I would like to add a foil design on it.

Thanks.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't think this would be possible. First, the pressure of the machine will probably flatten the cardboard. Second, the foil would not stick to the board surface. Third, you might burn the cardboard.


----------



## AreYouAMac (Jul 9, 2008)

The cardboards are already flat - you fold the flaps yourself to assemble it ready to be shipped.

If foil wouldn't stick - would any other heat transfer stick (i.e. solid colors)? 

I believe temps for cardboard are bad over 350...but I can't recall if the temp for transfer papers is between 175 - 210?

So either way - it sounds like a bad idea to you?

Thanks for the input though.


----------



## rimrattler6 (Sep 21, 2009)

This is my first post...

But just browsing and thought i'd throw an idea out there...what about just getting a foil die-cut vinyl stickers made and stick them on the sides you want. It's probably a HECK of a lot cheaper than heat pressing them and will still get you that clean, professional look.

Just a thought!

Love the forums by the way...I hope to contribute more in the future.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Why not just screen print them. Simplest and cheapest.


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

If you are intent on doing it DIY just print stickers


----------



## Mytshirttree (Nov 8, 2020)

I think you can use the dc16 geo knight. I think using the puffy design would look awesome


----------



## UniversoMerch (11 mo ago)

If you have a sublimation printer you can print your logo and heat press it on the boxes


----------



## kcinnick (Oct 24, 2012)

Have a stamp made, use metallic ink.


----------

